# Fish and Reef Pics



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 10, 2007)

It's been a long time since I've posted any reef or fish pics here, so here's some pics from today.

The reef has come a long way, and now boasts some serious lighting upgrades.












I also realized it's been a looooong time since I've posted any _Betta channoides_ pics. They are pretty secretive around the camera, but I was able to get pics of a couple of them. I am thinking I need to add more lighting so I can add more plants for them to hide in so they feel more secure.











Jon


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 10, 2007)

:clap: That reef tank is the best!!! I want one but I don't have the money nor do I know if it will survive


----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2007)

Wonderful! 

I like that grassy green stuff in the Betta tank. Reminds me a little of fresh treefern. Do you know what it is?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 10, 2007)

Yup, it's just plain old moss lol. I was surprised it adapted to aquatic conditions, but it is basically just like the more common Java Moss only much thinner.

Jon


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 12, 2007)

the moss is great for the fry, microscopic food, paramecium and such...plus some hiding places.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Mar 2, 2007)

Very cool reef. I would love to start a small one like that, but I already have too many expensive hobbies. Maybe I will take a picture of my friend's reef and post it.


----------

